# You are not allowed to laugh!



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Here is my version of the Need a Hug Bear. I had quite a bit of difficulty trying to knit with the (excessively long) eyelash yarn I chose for my bear. The only way I could find to work with it was to hold a strand of eyelash and worsted together. For that reason my bear turned out to be about four times the size the bear SHOULD be. 

Many thanks to all of you for your great tips. I have already begun my 2nd bear using JUST shorter eyelash yarn, metal needles and working slowly, feeling my stitches instead of looking at them. Hopefully he will be a normal size.

Also, I must add many thanks to Gypsycream. It was her pattern that I used and it was fabulous to work with.... clear, easy to follow pattern and precise instructions. She became aware of my posting describing my struggles with using this yarn and voluntarily got involved, helping me every step of the way. I would highly recommend this pattern. Gypsycream is one of our special treasures on this site... going far above and beyond to help us with her patterns. I was not expecting that. PLUS... she has a great sense of humor.

I named my bear Sasquatch. Laugh all you want ladies.... MY bear can kick your bears butt!! lol


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Amy, your bear is SO adorable!!! I really like his size and the yarn you chose!!! Fantastic work!!!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

OK, I know I'm not supposed to laugh... but I can't help it! :lol: Big isn't so bad! All the more to hug!  (...and he _is_ adorable...)


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

You aren't laughing? Maybe then he is kinda cute.... I love him! But then I have to... I made him!


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Honest, I'm not laughing. "Fuzzy-Wuzzy was a bear...." He's cute in white yarn, Fuzzy-Wuzzy was a polar bear,maybe.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I had to laugh too, he does look a bit labradoodly, but very sweet and cuddly.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

soooo cute!!


----------



## Purly Girly (Dec 14, 2011)

He's adorable! Give him a hug from me.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Guess what Amy? I've seen bears and they're BIG! After reading your frustration with the yarn and seeing how adorably he turned out, I must tell you that you are an inspiration!
Well done my friend.


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

He is so cute, I will take him, if no one wants him, he is the sweetest thing, I want to literally hug him..LOL you did a wonderful job..


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm laughing at you not the bear. lol He is cute.


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

Amy, I love your bear and you did a wonderful job of knitting. Good for you!! I am NOT laughing. :thumbup:


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

The bigger the better! He is cute and you did do a good job! I will not touch long eyelash yarn, but after seeing your bear I may just try it!


----------



## wannabegranny (May 27, 2011)

He is so amazing! Beautiful bear, the white is perfect for your room


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I'm laughing at you not the bear. lol He is cute.


Me, too, just so we're clear...


----------



## MommaHope (May 6, 2012)

BIG smile!


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

I LOVE him! He is the Need a Hug bear, right? He is absolutely looking like he needs a hug. He is so cute. I do think he can be the Papa bear at the picnic. 

I am still waiting for my yarn and getting antsy. I ordered Sirdar Snowflake ( I think that's the name of it. I ordered it a week ago.) from Deramores. Great place to buy, and I know it has been shipped. But who knows which snail will bring it. I selected this yarn because I am giving the bear to an infant and eating that eyelash might not be the best plan. 

Thanks for introducing us to Sasquatch. I think you'll have a whole family of bears by May 31!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love your bear! He just needs bigger eyes for his bigger size and poof, no more mouse look.

Very cute!


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

he is gorgeous why do you want him smaller


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

Your bear is gorgeous!!! I have a soft spot for really huge bears. They bring back many memories of my beloved middle son. I hope that you and your daughter enjoy this lovely bear.


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

LOL...this is so cute....I love him. Nothing wrong with being big!!!... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

dont you think he is very happy sitting there? How can you not love this guy? He is a keeper.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

He is eminently huggable!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bless, he really is a big boy isn't he? But certainly nothing to laugh at, he's gorgeous Amy, really really gorgeous!! I'm so pleased he turned out so well. From the trials and tribulations you were describing I thought he was going to be a monster. And I know what a struggle you had with your chosen yarn and I'm amazed that you persister with it, if it had been me it would have been in the bin  

Well done Amy, I do hope you make another bear at some point, perhaps choosing some more user friendly yarn next time.

Don't know if you've noticed but I've added a "how to" sew up your bear on the "How To" section, but doesn't look like you needed detailed instructions because your bear is perfectly sewn up


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

I am laughing - cant help it...to me your bear does look like a giant mouse but like a so cute giant mouse. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Hugs come in all sizes--and Sasq can give the really BIG ones!! 
He's priceless.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

I am not laughing i think he is lovely, cant see any resemblance to a labradoodle.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

He is cute Amy. Big, all the more to cuddle. I think you have done a great job. cheers Glennis.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

He turned out great! Bravo! 

I've got to get to mine....so much in the queue.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Amy you have done a great job with this bear .Your determination won through in the end .Well done for not giving up . A big bear just needs bigger hugs . 

Alyson x


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I love your bear. He looks so cuddly and I like the yarn you used xx


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Here is my version of the Need a Hug Bear. I had quite a bit of difficulty trying to knit with the (excessively long) eyelash yarn I chose for my bear. The only way I could find to work with it was to hold a strand of eyelash and worsted together. For that reason my bear turned out to be about four times the size the bear SHOULD be.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for your great tips. I have already begun my 2nd bear using JUST shorter eyelash yarn, metal needles and working slowly, feeling my stitches instead of looking at them. Hopefully he will be a normal size.
> 
> ...


I think he looks gorgeous!! well done you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Amy, he is absolutely gorgeous!! Can you tell me how tall he is when sitting? And from the top of his head to the bottom of his furry feet? I am trying to get an idea of what I need to do to make a bear the size I want and he looks awfully close to what I want to make!!! I don't want to waste many balls of yarn "test knitting" a bear. Here in our LYS or LCS (Local Craft Shops) a 50g ball of Lion Brand Fun Fur which is approximately 64 yards or 58 m is $6.99 per ball. You can see why I am ordering my yarn from my dear friend Dawn at Yarn Dreamer's Paradise who can get me yarn as low as 2.50 a ball for the same weight and length of Ice Brand yarn. She ships it and has the cutest stitch markers you have ever seen. Anyway, I want to make a "Amy" Sized bear, like yours and any help you could give me would be extremely appreciated. I do have all three of Gypsycream's beautiful patterns for bears because I think they are the nicest ones I have seen in the world yet. Please don't get upset with the puns I have made about the bear or the size...I think you did an amazing job on your bear and the great part is that as your daughter grows, she will still have a bear she can cuddle long past those frustrating teenage years where they seem to cry every ten seconds! I love him and I think he is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

I love your bear, just goes to show, different yarns give different finished results. Gypsycreams patterns are very adaptable.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

hahahah~~~~soooooo cute~~~and lovely


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

He is soooooo cute. I want to hug him.


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

Amy he is gorgeous! I was expecting some monster by the way you were describing him lol. He really is special. xx


----------



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

He is gorgeous .. and he definitely needs a big hug, he looks so sad!!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Your bear looks great!! Well done!!


----------



## loopingrope (Nov 18, 2011)

Amy, he is so cute and yes I laughed, not at the bear but what your daughter said he looked like. I think he looks like a polar bear. loopingrope


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh he his just adorable. After all your problems to start with you must be so proud of both yourself and him.
Congratulations on both him and your persestance


----------



## Corofan (Dec 10, 2011)

he is wonderful - well done


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Why would we laugh? I think he is absolutely adorableeeeeeeee.


AmyKnits said:


> Here is my version of the Need a Hug Bear. I had quite a bit of difficulty trying to knit with the (excessively long) eyelash yarn I chose for my bear. The only way I could find to work with it was to hold a strand of eyelash and worsted together. For that reason my bear turned out to be about four times the size the bear SHOULD be.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for your great tips. I have already begun my 2nd bear using JUST shorter eyelash yarn, metal needles and working slowly, feeling my stitches instead of looking at them. Hopefully he will be a normal size.
> 
> ...


----------



## karole (Jun 15, 2011)

He is so cute ,Karole from Montreal Quebec


----------



## allrac (May 1, 2012)

Amy you should be proud your bear would would be the pride and joy of and little girl or boys room


----------



## madamj54 (Aug 14, 2011)

He is absolutely gorgeous, well done


----------



## RhondaP (Jun 26, 2011)

Well done for persevering. The result is spectacular! I love you big bear. At least being big is easier to get decent hug!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

He looks really good to me!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

How can you NOT love this guy? Great job.


----------



## Tashi (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll adopt the beautiful thing..a great home here in Perth, teddy heaven and yes we have a labradoodle and he does look like he needs a holiday in Australia!!

Great job in his creation, this guy has PERSONALITY PLUS!!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I love him/ her


----------



## pinktrollope (Apr 26, 2011)

I love him!


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

He's beautiful. Anyone would love to have him. xx


----------



## Lea Ann (Dec 22, 2011)

He is beautiful! Good job!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

He is adorable.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Big is good!...... he seems a bit sad about it though - definitely in need of a BIG hug!!


----------



## Spuffin (Jun 22, 2011)

He is gorgeous. Well done. Definately looks like a
"beaadoodle" looking for a cuddle


----------



## allrac (May 1, 2012)

what about Hugo


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very nice bear! cute!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I think your bear is adorable!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

He is so cute,


----------



## lyn H (Mar 2, 2012)

oh dear! why so gloomy? Cheer up little bear, your gorgious. lol


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

ADORABLE


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

He is JUST Right or so says Goldilocks!!


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

i'm laughing too... but in a good way... he just makes you want to pick him up and hug him!!! soooo cute!


----------



## MalleeGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

I love your nice big bear, you have done a great job . Love your daughters name mine is Mollie too. X


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Oh he is adorable. I just want to pick him up and give him a hug. Well done, I hope mine is as good. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dsimp4 (Nov 24, 2011)

My daughter is 23 and loves him, she says more to snuggle with is good, I think he's awesome.


----------



## Zelana (May 5, 2012)

He is absolutely adorable but he does look sad.


----------



## Rhodidodi (Nov 15, 2011)

AAAAAWWWWWW you need to give him a hug as he looks sad cos people are laughing! I think he is lovely! LOL!!! (okay I had to laugh!!)


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

You did a great job! He's soooo adorable, NOT laughable! Give him a hug for me!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

He's still very cute!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Big is beautiful, I should know at 6 foot myself.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Personally, I think your bear is the first one I've seen in the absolutely correct size for anyone needing a hug! He's great!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Why would I laugh! He is perfect...


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Sometimes mistakes make the best results! Your bear is wonderful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I love him and I want to give him a big hug. I like his size. He is Papa Bear. You did a great job. :thumbup:


----------



## debbe (Aug 13, 2011)

My motto in life?? "Go BIG or go HOME"! And your bear is adorable!! SO huggable!! So darned CUTE!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

He's adorable.......what's to laugh at.........he's very cuddly and that's what you want a huggable bear to be, I love him. Leonora


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I think he's gorgeous! He looks like he needs a hug.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

He's small compared to real bears. Love your knitting and love your bear. I think wee ones would enjoy cuddling it soooo much. Bear Hugs to you. I'm not laughing either, but a nice smile. Keep those pictures coming.


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

He is awesome, I think you did a wonderful job.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Laugh? No way. "Fall in Love" is more like it....


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Your bear reminds me of a guy I used to go with a face much like your bear's. My guy was the sweetest mortal God ever put breath in. At that time my kids were teenagers and they called him Dead Paul and he is gone now.


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

my 6yr old has no school today but is up early anyway just like her grandmother and I and is next to me on the couch and spotted him and says "He's beautiful i want him! He can keep me safe from nightmares in my new bed" So Amy i wouldn't worry about his size he has a small child's vote of approval. now could you send me the info so i can get the pattern i might have to make one for christmas instead of the planned pillow pet lol. I think he's great too!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Great!


----------



## maureend (Dec 20, 2011)

Love him!


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I love him. I also like mice, though. Big is fine. A friend once won me a teddy bear big enough for a toddler to sit in her lap. The cat used to curl up in its lap and purr like crazy.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

he is gorgeous


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Big is beautiful!! Your bear looks fantastic, love the yarn you have used he looks nice and fuzzy.


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

I think he is ADORABLE!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I think he looks like a Grandpa bear, you could knit him a little waistcoat and scarf and make him more adorable than he already is. He makes me smile. Tessa28


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

He's as sweet as he can be. I love him!!!


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

He's as sweet as he can be. I love him!!!


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

He is adorable....and whats 
wrong with a giant mouse....LOL  I must confess it made me laugh but again that is a good thing we all need more laughter...he is a keeper.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

He is wonderful!!! No laughing here, just jealousy


----------



## Pennyrose98 (Sep 21, 2011)

Absolutely adorable - definitely huggable. I need to make those for my great neices.
Thanks for sharing,
Donna


----------



## ninetoes (Dec 14, 2011)

He is great!!!! Enjoy


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

He's fabulous!!! I love the bigger bear


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

He is MAGNIFICENT!!! And I want to hug him and hug him and hug him!


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

Amy ..your bear is adorable !! I love it !!!


----------



## purbabe (Jul 15, 2011)

I am finishing up on my bear and he is white too!! I don't know exactly how tall he's suppose to be but he is a bite bigger than I thought. I have his head on his body and the eyes and ears and nose are attached. I will assembly his arms and legs today and add the finishing touches to his nose and paws and legs. I don't know. I think I might have a twin to your bear! LOL!! I will send a pic as soon as he is done. My son said he looked like a mouse to him. I hope he looks better when I finish with the rest. We'll see.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

He is absolutely adorable,nothing to laugh at,i think you did a great job,i'm sure he will be well and truly loved.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I am struggling through assembling my first bear but am happy to see the new instructions for assembly - hopefully it will help. I love your bear and hope mine will turn out as good.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

He looks as if he needs a hug!!! Good job!


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

I think it is really cute, he is a super bear :thumbup:


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I am making this bear right now using Palette Collection yarn in white. This fring yarn is about 1-1/4 inchs long. Using a size 3 needle. It is coming out very thick and won't need a lot of stuffing but is very soft. I certainly feel your pain. I am working very slowly and so far have not dropped any stitches.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I think he is adorable. You did a fantastic job!


----------



## bluey (Apr 19, 2012)

Your bear is great


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Very cute little guy!!!


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

Can we giggle and just not tell you? He's adorable no matter who he resembles! I'll bet no other bear has such a lovely boudoir to visit or relax in. LOL Oops! Sorry, I wasn't suppose to do that. Was I? Thank you for sharing your neighbor's 'Doggie-Look-a-Like' Bear.


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

I think your bear turned out very cute.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

He is sweet. My arms are stretched out!!!!!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Amy, I understand your frustrations with yarn choices. But, I am so very proud of the fact that you did not just give up. Your bear is proof positive that "where there is a will, there is a way". And, I know that Gypsycream was right there beside you, helping and guiding you as needed. The reason I know that is because she has given me so much help and I did not need to wait for very long for an answer to my question. So, I know the same was for you also. I think we win when we persist. You are a true artist, and your bear is also and answer to one of my questions about making a larger bear from the patterns. 
The next one will be easier and the one after that even easier. So proud of you for "hangin' in". Your bear is quite beautiful and I think nothing to laugh at.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

I laughed...but in a GOOD way! I'm making mine big like yours w/my eyelash yarn plus regular yarn.


----------



## sillysylvia (Aug 8, 2011)

Why would we be laughing unless its alot bigger in reality then what we are seeing, I so want that bear, I just love teddy bears, and this one is so cute, great job, keep up the great work, your work is always to beautiful


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Bears are individuals, just like all of us. Some (like us) are just a little more uh, individual than others. And that's a GOOD thing! He looks just like me -- small head, ample arms and legs, oh, and tummy. What's not to love!?


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

He is cute! Like the bigger size.


----------



## grandmasue3 (Apr 13, 2012)

I think that he is beautiful! I love the decor in your home! You must be very talented in alot of ways!


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

Love Sasquatch !! & jealous you have completed him ! I'm still knitting my lil'blue  
I think you did a marvelous job and I totally agree that Gypsycream deserves a multitude of thanks. She is the first one that I've purchased a pattern from and her responses to all our questions has me convinced that she is top-notch. I would, without a doubt, purchase from her again...She is amazing!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I love him! He looks like he could use some hugging, though!


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

So cute and adorable.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm not laughing. I am smiling though because he's so gorgeous. Send him to England if you can't find a home for him. I'll gladly pay his fare. Adorable!!!!
Lynda


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh...perfect name for the big guy (girl). Love it...sorry but I did snicker a little..simply because it's so dang cute..love it! I'll have to brake down and get the pattern..money is a little tight here now but I feel the need to tighten the belt and get the pattern. My grandaughter would love it...and I would love seeing her with the hug a lot bear.


----------



## june ann (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh he is so cute! Despite your trouble with the yarn nothing wrong with his size. Only I think he should have a smile face. He looks a little sad. Have fun with bear #2!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

he is adorable, but looks sad. Great job


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

you have to be kidding,wouldn't laugh, it is beautiful.


----------



## perlie24 (Feb 5, 2011)

She is so cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh what a precious bear.. i wanna give him a hug!


----------



## white4208 (Apr 2, 2011)

I love him! He looks so huggable!


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

He appears to me to be Chairman of the Board, very serious. Love him!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry but I couldn't help laughing. Not at the bear,he is darling,but at your description. Sasquatch indeed. He's precious.


----------



## Eileen Wanda (Sep 18, 2011)

He is a beautiful bear and you did wonderful work. Seeing this makes me think I should give it a try. I've not had an interest in doing a toy like this but your bear has triggered something in me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

He is adorable. I like the BIG size. I don't see any rule that says he has to be a certain size. The bigger the more huggable. Great Job!!!!! I haven't tried the bears yet. But will get around to it soon I hope. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

So who says a bear has to be a certain size! I love him just the way he is!! Great job!


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my, that is just adorable...... 

Sharon


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

He is just darling, and I know your daughter will love him for ever. Make a playmate just like him to keep him from being lomesome. I just love the size of him.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

So glad you hung in there with the yarn frustration you were having. Adorable.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Your bear is adorable, and you did a great job!


----------



## gramspad (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm still in the creation stage, but mine will be larger than the pattern as well because I'm using a short eyelash/boucle yarn (from Hobby Lobby) and size 7 needles. I think your bear is adorable !


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

He's adorable!


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

I love him that's my kind of bear.He looks hugable


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

No laughs here. You did a fabulous job!


----------



## Smudge (Apr 19, 2012)

Certainly not laughing - he is lovely. Hugs from Lynda.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

too cute!!!
you did good!


----------



## rphbunny (Feb 7, 2011)

He's cute! Looks very hug able to me


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

He is so cute! You have done a great job!


----------



## Jimcasmom (Jun 18, 2011)

Love him. If I didn't dislike stuffing a hand made anything, I would make one for my grandson, but everytime I try to stuff something it ends up being to fat or to skinny. Your 'fuzzy wuzzy' is adorable. Sue


----------



## DFlahive (Apr 22, 2011)

Love the bear You did a great job I don't have the patience.


----------



## celrobic (May 9, 2012)

I'm new here, but I think your bear is totally precious! He's not fat, he's fluffy! 

Celeste


----------



## Yaya579 (Oct 2, 2011)

WHY would I laugh? I think he needs a hug from me. ;-)


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok, I tried not to laugh, but I smiled really hard. Amy, you did a great job, as always. I luv him!


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

I love the "little" guy! Just like people...bears come in all different sizes!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

He is absolutely adorable! He makes me want to get started on a bear right now! You should be very proud of him. No laughing here!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I like him!


----------



## fludzbug (Apr 14, 2012)

Amy, he's adorable! When I first saw him the name "the mayor" came into my mind. He just reminded me of a very serious mayor in a small town. Yes, I have a very vivid imagination! I'm so nervous to start my bear. I hope he comes out half as good as yours!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

He is beautiful! So big and cuddly. And, your daughter's room is absolutely beautiful, too. I would love to see more pictures of her room, too! I always look forward to your pictures because you are apparently a very FAST knitted, as well as an excellent knitter. And, also a great decorator, I see! Great job in both departments. I know your daughter will love him.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

Great knitting and patience of a saint to do it.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Amy, I think your bear is just adorable...good job for sticking with it and seeing it through, even with all the difficulties. If you don't tell, no one will know what size he was supposed to be. Enjoy him and be proud. You do nice work!

Kathy


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

He's so cute. That's on my list to do today-order the pattern. I'm still looking out for your car at Wegmans!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

He's adorable! and he made me smile - not laugh. Great idea for managing eyelash yarn - I will have to try that - although maybe I will use a sport weight instead and see how it goes. Excellent job! I salute your perserverance!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

He's lovely. Looks perfect in that room.


----------



## Littlenel (Aug 24, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> He's adorable! and he made me smile - not laugh. Great idea for managing eyelash yarn - I will have to try that - although maybe I will use a sport weight instead and see how it goes. Excellent job! I salute your perserverance!


Try using,a fingering or lace weight, it works really well.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Im not sure how I missed your drama with the yarn on this cute little (BIG) guy (girl), makes me wonder what else I have missed. I read this every morning..it's how I start my day..
Sorry you had such a hard time..and happy at he same time...it worked out so dang cute...you just invented a new bear....good for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Shari (Jan 31, 2012)

Now THAT is a bear I could love to hug! Super job....I LOVE his size! Keep up the great work!


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

I LOVE him, every girl needs a big loveable bear!!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Not laughing at all. Everything I've seen you do has been absolutely beautiful and Hug a bear is no different. I think he looks wonderful. Looking at the pic's you always post show what wonderfully creative you are with everything you do. Enjoy your bear and give him a hug for me too!


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

I think he is adorable!!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

he is lovely


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

This bear is adorable!! it looks like the giant polar bears...and he is OOAK.


----------



## jakeandsadie (May 2, 2012)

I LOVE your bear and I also really like your idea of using two different strands of yarn - might have to try that myself! thanks!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

I think he's cute! I like the yarn you used....altho sorry it created problems.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

I think he's adorable!


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh wow, he's lovely. Just finishing my 1st one. I used gypsy wool which was really long. Going to start the next one now using eskimo yarn x


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

He turned out great!!! Congratulations to you for persevering.


----------



## ourbaby (Sep 4, 2011)

Amy I think he is adorable, the bigger the better more to cuddle


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't think he's funny! I think he's absolutely beautiful!!!! So he's not what you expected, it makes him unique!!!!


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't care how he came out,I think he's adorable. Maybe someday I will muster up the courage to try and make myself a bear to HUG when no one is around to give me one. Must first look up the pattern you mentioned and Get one. :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## MuffinsMom (Nov 12, 2011)

He is adorable. You did a great job! And you finished him!!!


----------



## skyver77 (May 2, 2011)

he is gorgeous, not too big at all, just the right size for cuddling!!!!


----------



## wvmountain2 (Apr 6, 2011)

Amy, think of it as one of a kind. I love it. I lost my hubby 6 years ago & your bear would be soooo nice to cuddle up to. White goes with any color theme.


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

He's perfect for big hugs!


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

He is just adorable! That yarn is so darn hard to work with! I have to try it with a worsted and run it with it!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Here is my version of the Need a Hug Bear. I had quite a bit of difficulty trying to knit with the (excessively long) eyelash yarn I chose for my bear. The only way I could find to work with it was to hold a strand of eyelash and worsted together. For that reason my bear turned out to be about four times the size the bear SHOULD be.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for your great tips. I have already begun my 2nd bear using JUST shorter eyelash yarn, metal needles and working slowly, feeling my stitches instead of looking at them. Hopefully he will be a normal size.
> 
> ...


Not Laughing at all......I love him! now you got me wanting to start mine....I bought the yarn last weekend!


----------



## gramm27 (Oct 22, 2011)

He is so cute and I love the eyelash yarn.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Amy, thanks for sharing...it is beautiful...I have tremendous problems working with eyelash yarn, maybe it's that the lash is too long...see how we all can learn from each other even what the other considers a flaw...I love it and so happy to hear your experience with the pattern and designer. When I get the courage, I will for sure ONLY use her pattern. He looks so sweet...your daughter has a companion for life.


----------



## connorpass (Apr 19, 2012)

Love the way he came out!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Amy, he is big, but I think he is cute. He came out great and looks good in his new habitat - if that is where he is now living.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

I think he's adorable! Congrats on finishing!


----------



## jillfaraday (Apr 23, 2012)

this reminded me of years ago my friend and I decided to knit hobby horse heads for our kids..when I ran out of wool she came with her knitting..neat, lovely and compared it to mine..it was half the size!! hers , a racehorse..mine a carthorse..hahaha love the bear and yes ,i,m laughing (in a good way) haha


----------



## sheinrich44 (Feb 17, 2012)

I LOVE him! I'll bet he's going to be your daughter's favorite.


----------



## cityfolk (Aug 21, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would be afraid to laugh at your bear. He might hunt me down and kick my butt!!
He is darling. You did great, And "some" people say size doesn't matter. hehehe

I love him. And I think Saskwatch is a great name. Maybe he just needs a family to care for, a wife and some cubs.

So I think you better get knitting Missy before he comes looking for you!!!

(Oh what a fun post) And I am so glad that there are really nice people on KP to help us get through. I would be lost without some of them. We have been put together here on KP for a reason larger than knitting.

Hugs, Linda


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

OH....Lover him...cutest ever...


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Marie,
Try using baby or sport weight when using eyelash. It won't come out as big as with worsted weight.
Linda



marieannetowells said:


> He is just adorable! That yarn is so darn hard to work with! I have to try it with a worsted and run it with it!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

ROFLMBO, thanks I need that
he cute as he wanna be,who needs a wimpy little bear


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting! I knew you could make your bear using a strand of worsted weight yarn held with the eyelash yarn!

I think that everytime I've ever used eyelash, I've used it with a strand of some sort of smooth yarn.

The bear is adorable!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting! I knew you could make your bear using a strand of worsted weight yarn held with the eyelash yarn!

I think that everytime I've ever used eyelash, I've used it with a strand of some sort of smooth yarn.

The bear is adorable!


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

He's adorable and I'd be proud to have him sat on my bed.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

knittingpagan said:


> my 6yr old has no school today but is up early anyway just like her grandmother and I and is next to me on the couch and spotted him and says "He's beautiful i want him! He can keep me safe from nightmares in my new bed" So Amy i wouldn't worry about his size he has a small child's vote of approval. now could you send me the info so i can get the pattern i might have to make one for christmas instead of the planned pillow pet lol. I think he's great too!


This is Gypsycream's pattern for the Need a Hug Bear. I highly recommend the PATTERN... it is the best for a bear.. easy to understand, follow and complete..... MINE was a bit of an adaptation and an exercise in LEARNING for ME because I had never used the eyelash before. Believe me, if you like MY bear, you will LOVE how the bear is supposed to come out. Check out her pattern on Craftsy.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> Thanks for posting! I knew you could make your bear using a strand of worsted weight yarn held with the eyelash yarn!
> 
> I think that everytime I've ever used eyelash, I've used it with a strand of some sort of smooth yarn.
> 
> The bear is adorable!


I think I would try one strand of lace or sock yarn held together if you wanted it to be the correct size, though. I am stunned that you guys like this guy!


----------



## Mammy Pat (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, I didn't see that there was anything to laugh at until I read the last line of your note! I laughed out loud. Trust me, when I finish my bear (and I totally agree about Gypsycream and her wonderful personality and helpfulness), I will surely keep him/her away from YOUR bear! : )


----------



## berryshake (Mar 16, 2011)

I recently made an elephant with a different yarn, and it came out bigger than the pattern instructed. I love it, and the bear is adorable at any size.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey, I'm not laughing, Amy! I think he is precious. I collect Boyd's stuffed bears and I thought he looked a lot like them. Can't wait to see your next creation! Your knitting is so pretty.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

He looks lonely and wants a great big hug! :thumbup:


----------



## ninabeanbag (Jun 4, 2011)

love him.......


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

He looks great. Well done.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

More to hug! I think he is a lovely, super cuddly bear and you should be proud of your accomplishment.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I think he is adorable, love him.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments. I ENJOY the teasing and the jokes. In my house, that's how you know you are loved. We aren't a bunch of mushies, so if I have someone in my life who knows me well enough to know my little quirks and knows that I enjoy being teased about them.. I know they love me. PLUS... I'm obviously ASKING for it!

Anyhow, to answer some of your questions.....


My bear is 18" tall sitting. That's why I put him in a chair... so you all could get an idea, although, it IS a PHOTO, so tough to tell. He measures 29" long from head to foot lying down. 

I used 9 balls of horrible Cello Eyelash yarn (yes, at a cost of $6.59 per ball, let's not compute that out, husband may have a stroke) 50 gr. each, 50 meters each. I also used approx. 550 yards of the worsted weight yarn held together. 

Like I said... this was a learning experience for me and the cost justifies that I did not have to take the time and money to go to a class.... that's my story and I'm sticking to it. He does NEED bigger eyes and much bigger nose... probably reason for the mouse look.

Kudos to Gypsycream's pattern... even though he was done on the wrong size needles, totally incorrect yarn... he does come out in proportion. I read her additional recommendations she posted under "User Submitted" and I did do the muzzle incorrectly. Other than that and the eyes and nose, he is perfectly in proportion.

I would take the recommendations others made... use a strand of eyelash held with sock yarn, choose shorter eyelash, use metal needles, and work slowly. All good advice.

I have attached a couple of photos of my daughter's room. Yes, decorating is my first love. Not decorating as much as making my house comfy and warm for my family. Knitting comes in a very close second.

Good Luck to you all. Thank you for your kind comments and especially for the ones with "love" (teasing).


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

AWESOME!!!! Just STUNNING


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

He worked up beautifully! Kinda looks like he could be related to the Polar Bear at the Buffalo Zoo!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kim1183 (Jun 8, 2011)

I only laughed a little bit. I think he is really cute. You did what I wanted to do by carrying the eyelash yarn with another strand. I too am working with long eyelash yarn but knitting it solo and fighting all the way but refuse to give up. Its geting easeir as I go.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Amy, no offense to anyone else, but I think this is the cutest bear I've seen on here. He's adorable!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Yep guested you would have a lovely home. Your daughter is a very lucky lady to have you for a mum.

As for the teasing, well having a house full of hairy @rsed men, even the beloved cat is male, I can quite understand where you are coming from lol! For years I would sit knitting bears, perfecting my patterns and the boys would take the mick out of me. Guess I'm having the last laugh now  They just can't believe how popular my patterns are.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Bears come in all sizes, and yours is just more to love!


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

No desire to laugh but certainly a desire to smile. He is wonderful!


----------



## dwknits (Oct 18, 2011)

I love him. How many yards of eyelash did he take?


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

No laughing here. Very, very cute.

SEA


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I think he is gorgeous. I love white and fuzzy things. He is perfect, very huggable. If they all looked the same life would be so boring.


----------



## Nana4 (Feb 13, 2012)

Your BEAR is just toooo adorable for words. Just love him. He is just the size that I love and I am a kid a heart, although I am a Grandmother and Great Grandmother. He is so precious.


----------



## cyndie53 (Dec 22, 2011)

He's very handsome indeed!


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

He's beautiful. Look at my first attempt. Please don't laugh, he's very sensitive and has already decided not to attend the picnic.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

The more to hug! 

It's only a mistake if it is all out of proportion and he is not at all but in fact perfect!


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

When my son was little, he got a white bear for a gift that was bigger than him. He's 25 now and lives with his girlfriend but the bear still sits on the bookcase in his room at home.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

He turned out precious! I bet Molly loves the larger size. That was a good idea to combine the two strands of yarn. It gives him the perfect polar bear look. Bravo!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Izziebear said:


> He's beautiful. Look at my first attempt. Please don't laugh, he's very sensitive and has already decided not to attend the picnic.


Awwwww.... Izzybear.... he is so adorable. I see (no offense) you had muzzle trouble as did I. Did you see Gypsycream's posting today under "User Submitted"? I love your bear.... thanks for sharing.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I love ur bear Amy....more to hug !


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Izziebear said:


> He's beautiful. Look at my first attempt. Please don't laugh, he's very sensitive and has already decided not to attend the picnic.


Oh bless her isn't she the sweetest little bear. She just looking to be loved isn't she? Thank you and well done you!!


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

I think he is adorable. More for someone to hug and love!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, he is just the right size for a great big hug! My daughters love the huge Care Bears and use them for pillows. I'm sure this bear will get lots of hugs and snuggles. You did great! I love it!!!


----------



## Hakatamama (Nov 13, 2011)

I think he is quite beautiful! He also desperately needs someone to love him that can appreciate his distinctive kind of beauty!


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

oh I thinks it is awesome!!! Great Job!


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Sasquatch is wonderful! I would LOVE to hug him!!!! Good work!


----------



## drea1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

That is ONE BIG BEAR HUG for sure. So CUTE!


----------



## westwood (Dec 9, 2011)

He doesn't make me laugh. He touches me and makes me smile.


----------



## katy (Jan 23, 2011)

I think he's beautiful. You did a great job.


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Are you kidding me? Who wouldn't love this guy?!


----------



## shiradon (Apr 6, 2012)

I love him so cute and lovable looking !!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Amy he is FABULOUS. Have to admit I was laughing but more at your post than the bear. I LOVE him
Pam


----------



## hazelton56 (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh..... I think he is adorable I Love him you are very clever Bobby x


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

You can make him more fuzzy if you take a small crochet hook
and pull more of the eyelashes out.


----------



## sg80329 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think he is very cute. So what if he is large. Be proud!


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

oops I laughed, but because he is so cute...looks bewildered.


----------



## sg80329 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think he is very cute. So what if he is large. Be proud!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Amy, he's awesome. He's the "Need A Hug Bear" and that's exactly what he looks like, he NEEDS A HUG!! I love him - he's a keeper. Look forward to seeing your second one, which I assume you'll post on the 31st?


AmyKnits said:


> Here is my version of the Need a Hug Bear. I had quite a bit of difficulty trying to knit with the (excessively long) eyelash yarn I chose for my bear. The only way I could find to work with it was to hold a strand of eyelash and worsted together. For that reason my bear turned out to be about four times the size the bear SHOULD be.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for your great tips. I have already begun my 2nd bear using JUST shorter eyelash yarn, metal needles and working slowly, feeling my stitches instead of looking at them. Hopefully he will be a normal size.
> 
> ...


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG!!!!
Your daughter's room is right out of a home decor mag!!!!

She sure is lucky. And the bear fits right in.

You are one talented lady. Love the chandlier you hung. And I am guessing you did all the decorating yourself.

God Blessed you with many talents.
Linda


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

So not laughing! Love your bear,good job, still working on mine! Did you have a lot of yarn eyelash on the inside of your work. Mine is the same inside and out?!!!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Adorable is the right word. Love her bedroom - really pretty!


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

He's so cute!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## donna1948 (Apr 28, 2012)

You bear does look a little like a mouse in the nose part...BUT I love it!!!!. I think you did a awesome job with it and koodles to you for doing it I wouldn't had dared to do it.. Again I LOVE IT...


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, Amy, he is soooo cute!!! I don't think he's so big...my granddaughter has one (that she won) triple his size! Remember, the bigger, the better to hug and love. :thumbup: 
Great work, as always.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## bcohen (May 7, 2012)

Wait...How big is he? Can a toddler drag him around? I think he looks wonderful.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

He is very cute but something about him looks sort of sad. Don't know why


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Your bear's expression!!! He needs a hug! Priceless.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Because he Needs A Hug.


dachsmom said:


> He is very cute but something about him looks sort of sad. Don't know why


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

I LOVE HIM!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

No, no, no Amy, he is sooo cute,,,,he just needs a hug!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I love your bear. I would gladly give him a home. :thumbup:


----------



## granny 18 (Nov 1, 2011)

I think he is handsome and Large but my granddaughter has one that is twice his size and loves him and sleeps with him every night.


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

Your Bear is so cute and huggable all the bears will not
look the same we all have our own views

susie cue


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

I too love your bear!! Would never laugh at someone's work!!You are better than me I have yet to try one and will hope to try one day. Looks like something always takes the place of the bear!!! I love the pattern, is it a freebe or one we have to purchase!! Again he is adorable!!!


----------



## fly2lln (Nov 5, 2011)

Aw-w-w! I love him this way. Reminds me of a sewn bear I made for my daughter when she was about 12 years old. There are no mistakes....just creative changes, and your changes are great!


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

He's so cute!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

He looks like a baby polar bear, they need and give hugs too


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Your bear is so cute! But why the sad face? I guess because his mommy had such a time getting him together, huh? Very good job!


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Here is my version of the Need a Hug Bear. I had quite a bit of difficulty trying to knit with the (excessively long) eyelash yarn I chose for my bear. The only way I could find to work with it was to hold a strand of eyelash and worsted together. For that reason my bear turned out to be about four times the size the bear SHOULD be.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for your great tips. I have already begun my 2nd bear using JUST shorter eyelash yarn, metal needles and working slowly, feeling my stitches instead of looking at them. Hopefully he will be a normal size.
> 
> ...


Hon, he/she is so adorable! You should be VERY proud, sure makes me wanna hug him...snuggle snuggle. Hope mine turns out half as good


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

I would say he's got alot of fans here who are more than willing to give this big guy a hug. Thanks for working thru your yarn challenge. I decided to go with plain old acrylic, but want to try a short eyelash next...I think. Share what you learned with this yarn for us newbies. He's just perfect!


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

He's a cookie monster.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Here is my version of the Need a Hug Bear. I had quite a bit of difficulty trying to knit with the (excessively long) eyelash yarn I chose for my bear. The only way I could find to work with it was to hold a strand of eyelash and worsted together. For that reason my bear turned out to be about four times the size the bear SHOULD be.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for your great tips. I have already begun my 2nd bear using JUST shorter eyelash yarn, metal needles and working slowly, feeling my stitches instead of looking at them. Hopefully he will be a normal size.
> 
> ...


He's so lovable. Anyone would cherish this special gift. Good job.


----------



## tatty82 (Apr 6, 2012)

I think he looks gorgeous


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

He's precious! With that mournful expression, you just _have_ to give him a hug and tell him everything will be alright.


----------



## Dorie21 (Mar 12, 2012)

Amy Amy Amy...you know once upon a time i was told bigger is better....he is amazing i love him..i think he turned out great i was going to post mine as i had diffuculty making him well mine looks like a monkey his name is cheetah..hes cute good job hun..


----------



## joanieo (Aug 19, 2011)

It turned our really cute!
You always do such nice work -


----------



## mommajulie (Dec 24, 2011)

I think he is cute


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

I love him. He is beautiful.


----------



## judys14 (Jun 5, 2011)

Sasquatch is adorable, not like a giant mouse at all, but he does need a HUG. You've given me hope so I'm going to try to knit one after I finish my WIP.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

He knows people are laughing, he looks so forlorn, just turn his frown upside down and he will rule the world!!!

Bec


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

i want to hug him hes so cute...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

He's adorable, Amy.Now I know who to ask for help when I make mine. Love the quilt in your daughters room.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

He is adorable!!! 
I like his size!


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh what little girl or big girl for that matter would not love that room......awesome


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I love him! He has the sweetest expression on his face! Great job!


----------



## Floozie (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, that is fantastic and I cannot wait to try knitting one. I bought the pattern from Gypsycream (I do wonder if she eats the biscuits with tea while she knits  ), but first I have to finish making and lining a hoodie for a newborn. I line most of my knits with stretch cotton jersey it makes them much warmer and of course hides all the seams etc, :thumbup:


----------



## orrn1951 (Jan 11, 2012)

Some of the best things were discovered by mistake or accident. He is way too cute! I love it!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Awwww--- he's wonderful! Just the right size to hug and squeeze. All he needs is Coca-Cola bandana!


----------



## Callie's Mom (Nov 20, 2011)

Your bear is ABSOLUTELY COMPLETELY adorable and the perfect hugging size. If I lived closer to you I would happily buy him/her from you! You did a marvellous job!! Bravo!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Floozie said:


> Wow, that is fantastic and I cannot wait to try knitting one. I bought the pattern from Gypsycream (I do wonder if she eats the biscuits with tea while she knits  ), but first I have to finish making and lining a hoodie for a newborn. I line most of my knits with stretch cotton jersey it makes them much warmer and of course hides all the seams etc, :thumbup:


That' such a good idea for baby things, really amps up the comfort factor, I'll bet!


----------



## Mercedes Chung (Feb 6, 2012)

Amy, I really think your bear has some character! I like it being white and fuzzy and how it is sitting on pink. Looks like it has found a loving home! Good job! I would NEVER attempt knitting a bear... it looks complicated to me! You are very brave to have tried and done such a great job! Good luck on your second bear!


----------



## Godmuvva (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Amy, I think if you just pull his eyes in a little with dental floss and make his nose a little larger he will look fine. If I was there I would do it for you.

Hugs from Jennie
in Australia xxxx


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Bears aren't little! Just watch Nat Geo Wild.


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

I LOOOOOOVE HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Amy I have a bear that is about 18 inches long from the top of his head to the bottom of his feet and I made it with chenielle yarn. That little one's expression is much the same as your white bear's expression. I think that I overstuffed the muzzle and it brought it up and made it fuller than it is supposed to be in my case. I pushed the stuffing down further into his head part and he looks better now. I have eyes that are smaller than I wanted just because I can not find anything I want here for eyes, and I think that makes a huge difference as well. Your bear looks amazing and he is so wonderfully unique and special that nobody would ever laugh at him or at you for making him. You did an amazing job and should be very proud of yourself for him and all the beautiful work you do on here that inspires the rest of us!!


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello,
don't be so hard on yourself. if you didn't tell us, i would not have known. children l-o-v-e large animals :thumbup: 
MRS. VERY GOOD


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Nothing to laugh at...he just needs a home..

Well done!


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Awww.... He's cute! I think he turned out just fine!


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

more bear to hug i think! He is just so adorable!


----------



## Molly Jo (Jan 31, 2011)

He is so cute. I used to make bears for a living. You did great!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

I love him!


----------



## dwr (Jun 16, 2011)

Ahhhh.....I love that bear.


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

He looks so sad because every one is lauging at him.I think he is adorable.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

well my bear will be large too.. they can hang out together... I had to go up to a size US9 needle.. its a kind of Cheneil yarn so its thick...LOL Not sure what to name him yet but I am sure that once I start on the face a name will come to me.. he might just be very handsome.. time will tell... I LOVE your all white one... I can see I will be making more and more of these...


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Here is my version of the Need a Hug Bear. I had quite a bit of difficulty trying to knit with the (excessively long) eyelash yarn I chose for my bear. The only way I could find to work with it was to hold a strand of eyelash and worsted together. For that reason my bear turned out to be about four times the size the bear SHOULD be.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for your great tips. I have already begun my 2nd bear using JUST shorter eyelash yarn, metal needles and working slowly, feeling my stitches instead of looking at them. Hopefully he will be a normal size.
> 
> ...


 I think you need to get your daughter into a pet store Amy.. or zoo? He's not a mouse he is definitely a bear! Great job!!


----------



## MaryFlute (Dec 2, 2011)

I think he's really cute! I know you had a lot of trouble with him, but he turned out great!


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm not laughing,I think he's lovely, so cute, he looks a little sad tho,but that is his appeal. very well done :thumbup:


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

He is so cute.


----------



## meebo1 (May 10, 2012)

he is just huggable


----------



## micra (Aug 11, 2011)

i to did the same thing run out of stuffingthe only thing i had left was the dog but is is still living so gave it up have a nice day


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Your bear is a sweetie. Who says he is too big ? He looks perfect on your couch. Good going. Springchicken66


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

you made me smile , but really i think he is lovely , in this case i think big is definitely best


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

what...i think you did an awesome job hes adorable does look sad to me though?


----------



## debarebyes (Apr 13, 2012)

I am smiling because he is so cute, and your description of putting him together was a little comical, But there is nothing laughable about your work! GREAT JOB


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

You say he is too big but I can see any little girl falling in love with him even 60 year old girls like me.


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

what a great job! Can I tell you that I would love to give this bear a big hug right now. thanks for sharing....


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

He is so CUTE! Whatever problems you had are kind of like birth pangs, all were worthwhile. Anyone seeing your bear is going to want one JUST like it!, so hang on to the long eyelash yarn.
Johnna


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

so cute big is beautiful, great job


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

He's wonderful!


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Here is my version of the Need a Hug Bear. I had quite a bit of difficulty trying to knit with the (excessively long) eyelash yarn I chose for my bear. The only way I could find to work with it was to hold a strand of eyelash and worsted together. For that reason my bear turned out to be about four times the size the bear SHOULD be.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for your great tips. I have already begun my 2nd bear using JUST shorter eyelash yarn, metal needles and working slowly, feeling my stitches instead of looking at them. Hopefully he will be a normal size.
> 
> ...


Why do you think we would laugh. He's lovely and you have done a great job. Well done.


----------



## grandma26 (Feb 20, 2011)

I think he is aborable!! and just like people bears come in all different sizes too!!

I am knitting this pattern right now with Lion brand fun fur. I haven't started to put together but I think mine may be to small. I haven't started to stuff it yet but I just think even through I knitted the correct number or rows my arms, legs and belly are to small...... :-(


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you all so very much for your kind comments. I wanted to include a photo of my NEXT bear that I started last night. I am afraid he will come out just like the photo. Sigh. He is being knit with a shorter eyelash yarn on small needles and will have a contrasting muzzle and paws. Well, the good news is he will be RIGHT, but I'm not so sure if he will be as special. Giggle, giggle.


----------



## dwknits (Oct 18, 2011)

Do you remember how many yards of fur you used for your lovely big one? I'd like to make one that size but need to know if I have enough fur in one the color.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Here is my version of the Need a Hug Bear. I had quite a bit of difficulty trying to knit with the (excessively long) eyelash yarn I chose for my bear. The only way I could find to work with it was to hold a strand of eyelash and worsted together. For that reason my bear turned out to be about four times the size the bear SHOULD be.
> 
> Many thanks to all of you for your great tips. I have already begun my 2nd bear using JUST shorter eyelash yarn, metal needles and working slowly, feeling my stitches instead of looking at them. Hopefully he will be a normal size.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:   THATS TOOOO CUTE


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

This new one will be very nice!!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

dwknits said:


> Do you remember how many yards of fur you used for your lovely big one? I'd like to make one that size but need to know if I have enough fur in one the color.


Hope you are sitting down... I used nine balls at 50 yds each! Hope you can find some at the dollar store or use a coupon because my little guy was pretty costly at $6.59 per.... good luck!


----------



## jbbh12 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhhh he looks so sad but lovely with it


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Awwwww! He's cute!! Love him. He looks so sad waiting for that hug.

Dottie


----------



## dwknits (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you for the yardage. I actually have six balls at 98 yds. per ball of one color I got for 2.99 each. Think it will work. But I was sitting down.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Ooops Sorry I forgot, I'm not supposed to laugh. :lol: 

By the way, I think the bear is just the right size.
:thumbup:


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

He is sooo cute. What pattern did you use -- I would love to knit one.

:thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

sewadilly said:


> He is sooo cute. What pattern did you use -- I would love to knit one.
> 
> :thumbup:


Best bear pattern ever. If you like MINE, you will LOVE how the bear is supposed to look. Gypsycream sells the pattern on Craftsy. This one is the Need a Hug Bear.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> You aren't laughing? Maybe then he is kinda cute.... I love him! But then I have to... I made him!


I think he is adorable!!!!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

He looks really cute. You did a great job.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > I'm laughing at you not the bear. lol He is cute.
> ...


Make that me, three. I expected him to have three heads or something. He looks like a perfectly respectable bear. Great Job


----------



## iceangel (Jul 5, 2011)

Your bear is so cute even if he is a bit larger than expected. I am in the process of making one too - will have to see how it turns out ... so far so good I think.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

No laughing here. He is cute and some people need bigger hugs than others.


----------



## levsgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm only smiling big!! No laughing at all. He is absolutely beautiful. You did a fabulous job and should be proud!!!! The reason I'm smiling big is because when I pulled that picture of bear up on the screen my face automatically did it!! Sorry, can't help it, he made me feel warm and wonderful all over!! Michelle from Texas


----------



## itsmereilly (May 3, 2011)

I'm so glad you were able to finish your bear! :thumbup: And there is NOTHING to laugh at. Also your bear is personally named by the designer! :thumbup: Isn't that a first? So glad Gypsycream was available to help, as she seems like a very nice person from her posts on KP. Your bear ( Sasquatch, name fits perfectly IMHO) has a wonderful questioning look in his eyes and a smurky smile that says, "Won't you hug me, please?"

Oh yes, your braver than me! Even after looking at the picture instructions Gypsycream posted on how to put the bear together. 

Love seeing all the bears everybody on KP are making. No two are alike and they are all just beautiful! Keep posting your pics.

Diane


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

You did a wonderful job on the bear Amy.It has the sweetest face and truly is huggable.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

love him hes adorable


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

He's adorable and definitely needs a hug. I bet he even hugs back!


----------

